# automator : je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser



## fun08 (13 Octobre 2013)

BONJOUR


J ai un souci avec automator je ne peut faire que ce qui et sur l écran que j aille dans processus   applications   service ou autre  j ai toujours les mêmes fonctionnalité qui s affiche je ne peut pas accéder au Finder   J e suis sur Mountain lion    

  MERCI


----------



## sgamel (14 Octobre 2013)

Pour resumer:

- les fonctionnalités d'Automator seront toujours les meme quelque soit le type de processus choisi.
- Le type de processus defini seulement la facon dont le processus sera appele: application autonome, service via le menu services, plugin d'impression, etc.

Si vous voulez un cours Automator je vous renvoie aux livres "Automatisez sous Mac" disponibles sur iPad ou en format PDF/ePub sur le site de l'editeur DigitBooks.

Plus d'information sur ce site:

Automatisez.net

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

autre source 
le web
quand on sait ce qu'on veut faire 

en le formulant avec des mots clefs ( dont automator workflow)  on trouve assez vite des scripts écrits pile sur l'action souhaitée  ou adaptables,certains avec descriptifs pas à pas

exemple de quelques lieux remplis de scripts
Automator: Explore


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Octobre 2013)

Que chercher vous à faire avec Automator?

La seule utilité que j'ai jamais trouvé à ce programme c'est pour compiler des PDF.


----------



## fun08 (14 Octobre 2013)

dans la barre latérale bibliothèque je devrais avoir le Finder  mail iphoto itunes  safari  et plein d autre  comment les récupérer et t il possible que j ai pu effacer ces donnés j ai beau cliquer  sur ma barre  latérale rien n y fait


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

fun08 a dit:


> dans la barre latérale bibliothèque je devrais avoir le Finder  mail iphoto itunes  safari  et plein d autre  comment les récupérer et t il possible que j ai pu effacer ces donnés j ai beau cliquer  sur ma barre  latérale rien n y fait



pas clair 
barre laterale de bibliotheque ca n'existe pas

ce qui existe c'est barre laterale de fenetre finder

dedans on y met des raccourcis  ( qui permettent l'accès aux originaux)

enlever mettre des raccourcis n'a aucun impact sur les originaux
------
donc 
quel est le souci ?
raccourcis disparus?
raccourcis qui menent à rien?


----------



## fun08 (14 Octobre 2013)

dans la capture d écran que j ai joint dans la barre de gauche  je n ai que qautre possibilités  alors que normalement je devrais y trouver  des actions  multiples comme le Finder  mail i photo aperçu et plein d autre serrais t il possible de retrouver toutes ces fonctions via le 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

raccourcie qui ne mène a rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

regarder dans la première capture d écran


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2013)

ce qui est à gauche c'est la barre laterale finder
normal puisque tu es dans le finder


les divers menus et listes automator eux sont accessibles quand on ouvre l'application Automator


----------



## fun08 (15 Octobre 2013)

BONJOUR  


   je me suis peur être mal expliquer a l ouverture d automator j ai  ceci :





par contre quand je vais sur le site de mac a l ouverture d automator j ai ça :





​ 
  voila mon problème  comment le résoudre


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

ah ok , là je commence à comprendre

en ouvrant ton automator la rubrique" bibliotheque"semble incomplete
il peut y avoir plein de raisons
mauvaise install mélange avec fichiers anciennes versions , deplacements, corruption de fichier ,etc


essaye ca
quitter automator

retourner au finder
et en pressant OPTION ouvrir automator


----------



## fun08 (15 Octobre 2013)

pascal je doit appuyer sur options je veux bien mais ou se trouve cette touche   
   je plane


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

tu ne te sers jamais d'option?

pourtant très utilisée
c'est ECRIT sur le clavier si récent
et si ancien c'est  les touches avec alt et le symbole "casserolle" de chaque coté de la barre espace


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas une casserole! mais un aiguillage!!!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est pas une casserole! mais un aiguillage!!!


bien entendu
 option = bifurcation de l'utilisation principale

mais "casserole"c'est plus imagé
( j'ai pas ca en symbole sur ce pécé ,vivi je poste de vindoze )


----------



## fun08 (15 Octobre 2013)

j avais bien compris  la touche alt je l avais déjà essayer mais rien ne se passe il y a t il une autre solution  par le terminal peut être


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

est ce que ce mac a toujours eté que en leopard?

car sinon possibles residus d'automator precedent dans cette session

tester sur une autre session

et au pire tu reinstalles proprement que Automator


----------



## fun08 (15 Octobre 2013)

j aimerais bien réinstaller automator  dois je le faire avec e disque d installation des applications que j ai de Snow leopard  mais je pense que je doit d abord supprimer  automator  comment procéder


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

ben tu fais comme n'importe quelle reinstall depuis dvd !


le plus facile c'est de passer par pacifist quis'occupe de tout


tuto

: : OS X facile : : Pacifist


----------



## fun08 (16 Octobre 2013)

j ai essayer avec Pacifist  fichier endommage j aimerais savoir si je rachète  Mountain lion  je pense que je peut le réinstaller  sur mon imac et la je devrais retrouver automator


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

fun08 a dit:


> j ai essayer avec Pacifist  fichier endommage


pas normal

soit le DVD est abimé 
soit l'extraction a foiré 
recommencer plusieurs fois

sinon bien entendu autre classique

passer une couche de finition OS en installant UN fichier
la mise à jour combinée


> j aimerais savoir si je rachète  Mountain lion  je pense que je peut le réinstaller  sur mon imac et la je devrais retrouver automator


RACHETER??
c'est quoi ce bazar?
ton picto indique 10;*6*
(snow leopard)

et maintenant tu parles de RACHETER MOUNTAIN???

pourquoi?


----------



## fun08 (17 Octobre 2013)

j ai telecharger  mountain lion lion depuis l apple store  et je l ai réinstaller   automator a  retrouver ces fonctions d origine   je pense ne pas avoir fait de bêtises auquel cas je reviendrais vous consulter    


  MERCI  de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

ben en ce cas

rends service aux autres
fais deux choses
*changer les infos sur macg là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(t'es plus en 10.6)

*cliquer "résolu" ( menu outils de discussion)


----------

